
Show HN: Visual Communication for Elite Software Professionals - puneetchawla
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/devtendo/id1488872267?ls=1&mt=12
======
devtendo
We plan to introduce a pro version later in 2020.

------
avi2020
Free?

